# More Herping Pics



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2013)

just some of my latest herping pics around melbourne and the mornington peninsula ... (no snakes :'( )


i found some pretty loveable blotched blue tongues!




Blotched Blue Tongue (Tiliqua nigrolutea) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Blotched Blue Tongue (Tiliqua nigrolutea) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


A boring mccoys skink






McCoy's Skink (Anepischetos maccoyi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Water skinks are cool atleast!




Southern Water Skink (Eulamprus tympanum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


About 30 minutes from melbourne is a river full of these frogs! was hoping to see a male in breeding colours but wasnt that lucky this time
(sorry for the overexposed pic!)




Lesueur's Tree Frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


extremely variable common froglets




Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Common Froglet (Crinia signifera) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


One of my faveourite finds so far .. a green striped brown tree frog! (colours dont show in the pic  )




Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


the one. the only. DELICATE SKINK




Delicate Skink (Lampropholis delicata) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Delicate Skink (Lampropholis delicata) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Stupid jacky dragons!




Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


And an echidna!




Echidna by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Echidna by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Echidna by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Echidna by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


hope you enjoyed!


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 31, 2013)

liking the jacky dragon pics , his camouflaging in well  nice find/s


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 31, 2013)

awesome looking blueys! what photography set up are you using? looks good


----------



## jordo (Jan 31, 2013)

Great shots Nick!


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 31, 2013)

They are awesome shots... I reckon the lesueurii is a bit over exposed but the rest are pretty good.


----------



## saratoga (Jan 31, 2013)

Terrific shots Nick; your photographs have improved by leaps and bounds (and that's not a play on the frog photos!)


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks everyone 

Tassie : canon 60D, with f2.8 100mm macro lense and 2 canon 430 speedlites, and my fingers!


Chicken in action! 
#noswag


----------



## Chicken (Jan 31, 2013)

Fairly certain thats not me..


A WILD RICHOMAN_3 IN ACTION


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2013)

look what i found
hahahaha


attracting skinks like a boss everyone!


----------



## Chicken (Jan 31, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> look what i found
> hahahaha
> hahahahahahhahahaha
> hahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha
> ...




Thats cute


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 31, 2013)

^ I lost it seeing that, like i was in tears.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 31, 2013)

:') bahahahaha


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2013)

hahahaha idiot, im gonna destroy you!


just a tadpole




Pobblebonk tadpole? by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 31, 2013)

Naww! What cute BFF's you guys are! How sweet. Brotherly love <3
jokes. Nice pics richoman. Particularly liking that wild chicken you found! What great shots!


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Naww! What cute BFF's you guys are! How sweet. Brotherly love <3
> jokes. Nice pics richoman. Particularly liking that wild chicken you found! What great shots!



You guys should probably go herping together, Richoman is pretty good... he's not the best herper though. Who knows though, one thing could lead to another and happily ever after and all that crap...

Ahhhh young love!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh haha. Your so funny skink :lol:
I would love to go herping with them... Maybe just not for the reasons you are suggesting. Dumb parents couldn't be stuffed going so I've never been lol


----------



## vicherps (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks more like a Litoria ewingii tadpole than a pobblebonk tadpole but just ask Aaron for confirmation.


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

Aaron said it was a pobblebonk.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 31, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Oh haha. Your so funny skink :lol:
> I would love to go herping with them... Maybe just not for the reasons you are suggesting. Dumb parents couldn't be stuffed going so I've never been lol



Where do you live? We'll pick you up next time!

And Skinks, Nick is an amazing herper.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2013)

vicherps said:


> Looks more like a Litoria ewingii tadpole than a pobblebonk tadpole but just ask Aaron for confirmation.



yeah it is an ewingii tadpole, but stupid flickr is lagging and wont change the name....


herping is the best bananapeel! literally about 1000 times better than keeping and watching things in a box. Even just try and go to a national park locally and see if you can find something


haha skinks get back in my laundry!


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 31, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Where do you live? We'll pick you up next time!
> 
> And Skinks, Nick is an amazing herper.



Sweet man. Well if your serious I'm down in camberwell. Haha would love to go one time but only if you guys don't care about a 'girl' coming. Cheers mate


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2013)

hah camberwells not far from me at all (im in moonee ponds) ... not too many good spots at all near us lol!

haha the more people the better !!


----------



## vicherps (Jan 31, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> yeah it is an ewingii tadpole, but stupid flickr is lagging and wont change the name....


I thought so because the fins on the tail were clear whereas in dumerilii you would expect the tail to be heavily mottled except towards bottom (posterior) part of the lower fin.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 31, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> hah camberwells not far from me at all (im in moonee ponds) ... not too many good spots at all near us lol!
> 
> haha the more people the better !!



yeah not too far! I'm the same. Not much around me. All suburbia.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and if I'm welcome I'd love to come one time just for the experience. Sounds like fun


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Oh and if I'm welcome I'd love to come one time just for the experience. Sounds like fun



Oh, I'm sure it'll be an experience!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Skinks said:


> Oh, I'm sure it'll be an experience!



do i know you?

Ofcourse youre welcome to come! .. once you go herping once you wont wanna stop going!


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jan 31, 2013)

Great photos mate 

I love the blotchy. It is awesome, such a different pattern and colour to mine.

The echidna's are so cute, I like the close up of the quills.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 31, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> do i know you?
> 
> Ofcourse youre welcome to come! .. once you go herping once you wont wanna stop going!



Cheers mate, that's really good of you. I'm sure I won't want to stop. I'm already planning a trip to the Kimberley and pillara haha!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mangy_Wombat said:


> Great photos mate
> 
> I love the blotchy. It is awesome, such a different pattern and colour to mine.
> 
> The echidna's are so cute, I like the close up of the quills.




thanks man!
yeah this blotchy was a big girl !!


haha banana sounds great! Im already saving up for some trips when i turn 18 !


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Feb 2, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Fairly certain thats not me..
> 
> 
> A WILD RICHOMAN_3 IN ACTION
> ...


 ew gross a wild richoman appeard


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely shots, Nick.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 3, 2013)

moloch05 said:


> Lovely shots, Nick.



thanks david


----------



## benc63 (Feb 4, 2013)

Terrific shots Nick!
The f2.8 100mm is my favourite lens.
Cant read the exif data on your shots, what aperture range do you use?


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 4, 2013)

benc63 said:


> Terrific shots Nick!
> The f2.8 100mm is my favourite lens.
> Cant read the exif data on your shots, what aperture range do you use?


"L"or non L?


----------



## benc63 (Feb 4, 2013)

L all the way.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2013)

benc63 said:


> Terrific shots Nick!
> The f2.8 100mm is my favourite lens.
> Cant read the exif data on your shots, what aperture range do you use?



sorry havnt got back to this,
i usually use f18 for most full body shots and closeups/headshots about f6. but yeah i vary it a tiny bit sometimes


----------

